# Parquet flooring finish



## Racers (15 Dec 2010)

Hi,

Whats the best finish for some reclaimed mahogany flooring? danish oil? 

It needs to be hard waring but not glossy and whats the best way to do a large area?



Pete


----------



## Modernist (15 Dec 2010)

Racers":2xpkpjqr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats the best finish for some reclaimed mahogany flooring? danish oil?
> 
> ...



Not Danish oil IMHO but Bona mat of some description. It's very, no extremely, hard wearing and there are a range of mat/silks/glosses. If you are applying on top of and existing finish you may need the primer. It is water based and easy to apply.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Pete,

I completely agree with Modernist, you'd be better using a surface coating rather than a deep penetrating oil like Danish Oil.

There are a number of options such as Bona Natural or Mega, alternatively a cheaper option (and just as good) is Aquacoat XTRA. This is available in Gloss, Satin and Matt sheen levels and can be applied by brush, short pile roller or a lambswool applicator. A minimum of three coats should be applied leaving approximately 2 hours between coats.

As it's waterbased it will raise the grain slightly but you should only need to de-nib after the first coat. As with all floor finishes we recommend you wait 24 hours before walking over it with shoes and no rugs or wet cleaning should take place for a week as the coating continues to cure.

This product is mainly applied to commercial situations which displays the level of durability you can expect. I hope this infomation is of some assistance but please come back with any questions.

Ian McAslan


----------



## Racers (17 Dec 2010)

Hi, Chaps

Thanks.

Pete


----------

